# That 70's Thread.



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 21, 2013)

We seemingly have covered the 80's and 90's at length, so thought it might be fun to take a trip even further back...to my fav decade for music. The time of bell bottom jeans, huge hairstyles, endless weekend festivals, inflation(lol), and a ton of good music.

[video=youtube;ih7N9_VUU4U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ih7N9_VUU4U[/video]

Looking forward to all of your favs...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;TiGtKachBHc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiGtKachBHc[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 21, 2013)

One more...lol

[video=youtube;u0iuaxvkXv4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 22, 2013)

one from 1979 
[video=youtube;BR2JtsVumFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR2JtsVumFA&list=PLA73B772B9F826DB3&index=80[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 22, 2013)

and this one ...1971 
[video=youtube;GxSIqb529s8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxSIqb529s8[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Saw him live back in the 80's, great performer...perhaps the best guitarist ever?

[video=youtube;Ivyg-Cgcfps]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ivyg-Cgcfps[/video]


----------



## lilroach (Jul 22, 2013)

The problem with going back to the 70's is that anyone that was above the age of 13 can't remember that decade. It could have been the qualudes, the window-pane, reds, angel-dust, Boones-farm, peyote, and Schlitz beer. And that is just one weekend.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 22, 2013)

lilroach said:


> The problem with going back to the 70's is that anyone that was above the age of 13 can't remember that decade. It could have been the qualudes, the window-pane, reds, angel-dust, Boones-farm, peyote, and Schlitz beer. And that is just one weekend.


I have to admit there are some blank spots


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 23, 2013)

lilroach said:


> The problem with going back to the 70's is that anyone that was above the age of 13 can't remember that decade. It could have been the qualudes, the window-pane, reds, angel-dust, Boones-farm, peyote, and Schlitz beer. And that is just one weekend.


All the more reason to re-visit then.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;JprMY2DBHMo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JprMY2DBHMo[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 24, 2013)

MORE COWBELL!! lol
[video=youtube;ClQcUyhoxTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQcUyhoxTg&list=PLA73B772B9F826DB3&index=79[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 24, 2013)

More cowbell...I remember this skit.

[video=youtube;fZOHY7Z5eaQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZOHY7Z5eaQ[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jul 27, 2013)

thought this one belongs here just noticed this thread
[video=youtube_share;fyF5J7au1jE]http://youtu.be/fyF5J7au1jE[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;i1PpTXtlnb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1PpTXtlnb0[/video] late 60's to 70s is my fav era of music


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 27, 2013)

This is great viewing especially with a joint.[video=youtube;8i-m_yaFh2k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i-m_yaFh2k[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5FMhnl0__Vo]http://youtu.be/5FMhnl0__Vo[/video]


----------



## direwolf71 (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;2NUkhMq_iRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NUkhMq_iRo[/video] Sorry , needed a good lol.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PCdCvHCx-uU]http://youtu.be/PCdCvHCx-uU[/video]
I remember my friend calling me up to come over to listen to new blondie album she just bought ..
damn just felt old for a second there


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 27, 2013)

More Cowbell?
[video=youtube;L53aTgZ8B3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L53aTgZ8B3Y[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;s8rR7E6NfY4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8rR7E6NfY4[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;OP5TmnJy_DE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OP5TmnJy_DE[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;NM1a7vojSCQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NM1a7vojSCQ[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;_YbqNaXbmTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YbqNaXbmTs[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;wEKkJHSO8A0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEKkJHSO8A0[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;_d8C4AIFgUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d8C4AIFgUg[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Freddie Mercury...lol

[video=youtube;VMnjF1O4eH0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMnjF1O4eH0[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;BLBV6ZwLKDU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLBV6ZwLKDU[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;mYc-zH0Ak6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYc-zH0Ak6Q[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2013)

all great music guys!


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 29, 2013)

OK well this wasn't released until 1980 but was recorded during april '79 so I'm claiming it for the 70's.
It's a classic and one of my favourites[video=youtube;y7EpSirtf_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7EpSirtf_E[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;lmpJZ8hNZR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmpJZ8hNZR0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;X6IMe_ITAXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6IMe_ITAXo[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;1bLL9EHBpx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bLL9EHBpx0&list=FLeGUIR5Yrpv3XzG6i0xc-wg[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Happy Sunday!

[video=youtube;wzUEL7vw60U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzUEL7vw60U&amp;list=PLjYET3IL7svc7K9ZVj6ze_cL RGPN2UGDi[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 3, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> [video=youtube;wzUEL7vw60U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzUEL7vw60U&amp;list=PLjYET3IL7svc7K9ZVj6ze_cL RGPN2UGDi[/video]


Wait a minute! We haven't had Saturday yet


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 3, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> Wait a minute! We haven't had Saturday yet


Feels like a Sunday to me!

[video=youtube;7x6SYcGLJ_Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7x6SYcGLJ_Y[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 3, 2013)

1977 Steely Dan - Deacon Blues. 

Went to see them last summer at an outdoor venue and it was the most perfect sound I've ever experienced at a concert. It was like listening to a cd. Crazy talented wonderful musicians and writers... one of my top favorite groups in the 70s.

[video=youtube;tb5iizLpagc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb5iizLpagc[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 3, 2013)

This one barely makes the cut, July of 1970:

[video=youtube;l4bOQW-9f7A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4bOQW-9f7A[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 3, 2013)

1978 Firefall - Strange Way 

[video=youtube;BRiaroLhTEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRiaroLhTEo[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyone here from Boston?.

[video=youtube;UDRLZFgEoGw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDRLZFgEoGw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 3, 2013)

1972 Todd Rundgren - Hello it's Me 

[video=youtube;lLeCB7Kn-VE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLeCB7Kn-VE[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Per Brick's request...

[video=youtube;VElmo0ZY298]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VElmo0ZY298[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 3, 2013)

And for a total change of pace...

[video=youtube;wIo-_gZ9jj4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIo-_gZ9jj4[/video]


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 3, 2013)

anything by Led Zeppelin!!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 3, 2013)

KronicCraig said:


> anything by Led Zeppelin!!!


Well post some, sunshine state!.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Great take on an old classic:

[video=youtube;jzsLeQO_WVM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzsLeQO_WVM[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;WhBqkxDvbHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhBqkxDvbHs[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;t4LWIP7SAjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4LWIP7SAjY[/video]


FM Stereo was HOT then!


----------



## slowandsteady (Aug 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ep67xgL91pY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep67xgL91pY[/video]and the rest is a blur


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 3, 2013)

After listening to the previous 2 pages of tunes, this one comes to mind...from the 1970 album deja vu.

[video=youtube;tWBejsSM2Ys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWBejsSM2Ys[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;3ISLeHByD-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ISLeHByD-I[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2013)

1975 Leon Russell - Lady Blue

[video=youtube;5xDyq_RcSo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xDyq_RcSo8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2013)

1979 England Dan & John Ford Coley - Love is the Answer

[video=youtube;_QZjJU-mtFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QZjJU-mtFU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2013)

1973 Seals & Crofts - Diamond Girl

[video=youtube;i5b65hociXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5b65hociXU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2013)

1973 Led Zeppelin - Houses of the Holy

[video=youtube;o6QVOkguPCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6QVOkguPCs[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 4, 2013)

April, 1979...

[video=youtube;dy5TIsBNjhE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy5TIsBNjhE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2013)

1975 The Outlaws - Green Grass & High Tides 

[video=youtube;rKbk_dQ8Mhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKbk_dQ8Mhg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2013)

1979 Molly Hatchet - Whiskey Man

[video=youtube;9MxkpCe4Iv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MxkpCe4Iv4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2013)

One of the greatest concert events every year in the 70's was The Volunteer Jam in Nashville, TN. Southern rock at its absolute finest. 

1975 Volunteer Jam with Charlie Daniels Band & Marshall Tucker - 24 hours at a Time

[video=youtube;Us7ufmvw2DY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us7ufmvw2DY[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 4, 2013)

1975 - "Symptom of the Universe" - Black Sabbath

[video=youtube;UlctXgILld4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlctXgILld4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2013)

One of my favorite Charlie Daniels songs - a really fantastic jam 

1976 CDB - It's my Life

[video=youtube;Xmzc2K_jIsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xmzc2K_jIsQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2013)

1974 Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs 

[video=youtube;1g9Hs3rnd6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g9Hs3rnd6s[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 5, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> One of my favorite Charlie Daniels songs - a really fantastic jam
> 
> 1976 CDB - It's my Life
> 
> [video=youtube;Xmzc2K_jIsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xmzc2K_jIsQ[/video]


Cleaned a lot seeds out of my stash using that cover.....


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Aug 5, 2013)

I am a child of the 70's and with that being said I was fond of this tune when I could not speak , yet I understood the lyrics and emotion and this song still to this day becomes a flashback. Summer of 1978 I was dressed in corduroy bell bottoms with fly collar shirts and satin coats and it was time for me to begin school that fall ..

[video=youtube;_-IXJLgRnvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-IXJLgRnvs[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^ Last and only time I ever saw someone play a Melodica as well ! Shit most people born later on have no clue it even exists lol


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2013)

1976 ZZ Top - Tejas My first rock album. 

The mail man left it in our doorway at our apartment where someone had ordered it from Columbia house. It was addressed to someone I never heard of. I slinked into the house with it all covert-like and slid it in with the rest of the albums in the stereo. I literally listened to it every day for years. Still one of my favorite albums of all time. So in middle school, I stole my first album. I feel so much better after confessing haha

Arrested for Driving While Blind

[video=youtube;1Ogmn_oqJts]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ogmn_oqJts&amp;list=PLpvxNKMW348hRMlDOgb0Adck mG4hGswmh[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 5, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> 1976 ZZ Top - Tejas My first rock album.
> 
> The mail man left it in our doorway at our apartment where someone had ordered it from Columbia house. It was addressed to someone I never heard of. I slinked into the house with it all covert-like and slid it in with the rest of the albums in the stereo. I literally listened to it every day for years. Still one of my favorite albums of all time. So in middle school, I stole my first album. I feel so much better after confessing haha
> 
> ...


LMAO! reminds me when I was young I made several accounts w/ Columbia and send in a change of address after I got the free albums. I should be ashamed of myself. haha... So yeh, I stole a lot of albums


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2013)

1971 The Faces - Stay with Me

[video=youtube;zSQp7YOPdJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSQp7YOPdJ8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2013)

1977 Queen - Get Down Make Love

[video=youtube;SX5iAEKcJx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX5iAEKcJx4[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;BL-HL3ELvFI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BL-HL3ELvFI[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;q9mRPLInQm0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9mRPLInQm0[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;vHDA5nHlDrQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHDA5nHlDrQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2013)

Derek St Holmes (Who sings Stranglehold and others for Nugent) is still a freaking bad ass. He is a great guitar player in his own right and his band kicks much ass. I used to love Teddy but hes just turned into a nut!

I've always loved to dance so this was one of my favorite jams to get my groove on

1974 Ohio Players - Fire 

[video=youtube;qms0SbS3CJw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qms0SbS3CJw[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;8dzRdyC0abA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dzRdyC0abA[/video]

I could literally spend an entire week solely posting 70's stuff, so much to choose from.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2013)

1977 Pablo Cruise - Whatcha gonna do 

[video=youtube;fdZj2GcUKB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdZj2GcUKB8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2013)

1976 Boz Scaggs - Lowdown

[video=youtube;m06n-WB8O8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m06n-WB8O8w[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2013)

1976 Brick - Dazz

[video=youtube;Bt2rqO9SeXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bt2rqO9SeXM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2013)

1977 Brick - Dusic 

[video=youtube;S3h5dvdpknk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3h5dvdpknk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok last one but I just love me some Brick, what a great dance group!

1977 Brick - Ain't Gonna Hurt Nobody

[video=youtube;3jFxaYSQmeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jFxaYSQmeE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2013)

1976 James Brown - Get up offa that thing

[video=youtube;eDwOFThiNnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDwOFThiNnA[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 5, 2013)

1978 - Aerosmith - Train Kept A-Rollin' off of Live Bootleg. Love this album

[video=youtube;7sQA8EawTlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sQA8EawTlY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;2qFYmsuC01c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qFYmsuC01c[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2013)

Cactus - Evil 

[video=youtube;SCBrQQlcPLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCBrQQlcPLw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2013)

Bad Company - Burning sky

[video=youtube;n3CfvXnawOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3CfvXnawOo[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2013)

Free - Alright Now

[video=youtube;siMFORx8uO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siMFORx8uO8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2013)

Stealers Wheel - Stuck in the Middle With You

[video=youtube;DohRa9lsx0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DohRa9lsx0Q[/video]


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 8, 2013)

Some great selections there


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2013)

Steve Miller Band - The Joker 

[video=youtube;PmVusVh4TRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmVusVh4TRQ[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 8, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Stealers Wheel - Stuck in the Middle With You
> 
> [video=youtube;DohRa9lsx0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DohRa9lsx0Q[/video]


Love this one!.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;wIoSL4GP398]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIoSL4GP398[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;5Tq-UsaRchI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Tq-UsaRchI[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Cat Stevens on mushrooms...

[video=youtube;XOk4HK72RCA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOk4HK72RCA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fb3nicduLfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb3nicduLfM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 9, 2013)

One of my favorite albums still to this day, my late mother really loved Al Green and I never fail to think of her when I hear this. She had it on 8 track 

1975 Al Green greatest hits - whole cd

[video=youtube;HtiSaF_oqP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtiSaF_oqP4[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;dVLUeXkzUjM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVLUeXkzUjM[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;aQ8bDIw14U4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQ8bDIw14U4[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;gr_eVcCAUXo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr_eVcCAUXo[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 10, 2013)

I actually had a fox run right in front of me today, only he was haulin' ass at such a high rate I couldn't get the lens cover off my camera in time. 

Then this song popped into my head...lol

[video=youtube;9OUQY6n2e1o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OUQY6n2e1o[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;2Gll6dcNhjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Gll6dcNhjE[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;GcCNcgoyG_0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0[/video]

Saw them live, great bar band.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;L7c-P5hAPfg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7c-P5hAPfg[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;utZzl59Hk-Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utZzl59Hk-Y[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;efB3aQkZS1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efB3aQkZS1g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fs6AExtcNEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fs6AExtcNEQ[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;tIdIqbv7SPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo[/video]


----------



## EZmooover (Aug 11, 2013)

Uh Oh... I just discovered this thread. LOOK OUT! hehe

The greatest music of all human kind was produced between '65-'75! Scientific fact! Triple blind tested... 82 times.

Check my avatar. It's pure gospel..............


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;m4o--q6xuvs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4o--q6xuvs[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;tH2w6Oxx0kQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH2w6Oxx0kQ[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;k8f7Kl36Vxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8f7Kl36Vxo[/video]

I won this "45rpm" at the dunk tank,
Complements of the Westwood Terrace little league carnival.


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;NE49NdNnBxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NE49NdNnBxA[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;S_zHuL5dKM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_zHuL5dKM0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 12, 2013)

^^^Now you got me going. Time to roll a fatty!

[video=youtube;Nui0NDvSuQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nui0NDvSuQ4[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 14, 2013)

1976... 37 years ago? wow
[video=youtube;vpDO_JPuWkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpDO_JPuWkY[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 14, 2013)

Speaking of 1976....

[video=youtube;RWmqfyE4M6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWmqfyE4M6o[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;9rihpED_obk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rihpED_obk[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah, I love my Sabbath...

[video=youtube;OGPD0ZBiMs0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGPD0ZBiMs0[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;KUBHU3jn-qo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUBHU3jn-qo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;Bty3n5DbR0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bty3n5DbR0M[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;KgIwcXGtKgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgIwcXGtKgI[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;jYyBZE0kBtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYyBZE0kBtE&amp;list=FLPgRBwnlt-5yTymrK49Pf5A&amp;index=18[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm a sleepwalker, I'm a night stalker.

[video=youtube;NC5BR3RL6ug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC5BR3RL6ug[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 15, 2013)

One more.

[video=youtube;UsCtmZ_sSco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsCtmZ_sSco[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 15, 2013)

Not a 70's recording but you get the idea

[video=youtube;cmyrf1ZpUHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmyrf1ZpUHw[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;XonFZjuyc6E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XonFZjuyc6E[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;0kNGnIKUdMI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kNGnIKUdMI[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 15, 2013)

1970

[video=youtube;n0Jgr2nkRt0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0Jgr2nkRt0[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;KJBTOC3Mfpk]http://youtu.be/KJBTOC3Mfpk[/video]well hidey ho neighbors let me add my taste into the mix! http://youtu.be/KJBTOC3Mfpk


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;dyqnSXsLJ-8]http://youtu.be/dyqnSXsLJ-8[/video] miss this music! Need to learn how to play piano!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;w8X6mlbq45k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8X6mlbq45k[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;ikMAH7k3pz4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikMAH7k3pz4[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;yQjqqy2hhDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQjqqy2hhDA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 16, 2013)

From 1979...

[video=youtube;l482T0yNkeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l482T0yNkeo[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;LzqeuH0AVKk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzqeuH0AVKk[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;tnhK6sd8wEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnhK6sd8wEw[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Little known fact, song was written by Jimi Hendrix.

[video=youtube;jLPHz8KT9No]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLPHz8KT9No[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 19, 2013)

We all know that sooner or later I'm going to post some meatloaf in this thread, so I might as well get it over with. lol

I LOVE the guitar interlude in this version of this tune.

[video=youtube;4QyQQ-mwIFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QyQQ-mwIFQ[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;TZup5YLOWLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZup5YLOWLE[/video]


----------



## direwolf71 (Aug 19, 2013)

The Musical Genius that is FZ... [video=youtube;-Jh6wnmRbvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=-Jh6wnmRbvQ[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;fqFUmo8VVg0]http://youtu.be/fqFUmo8VVg0[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;RBLLQaTODYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBLLQaTODYE[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;ve276QabwPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve276QabwPM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;xUvkxz1nHMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUvkxz1nHMM[/video]


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 20, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uudM6OZ_E6s Roy , the glorious


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;jvSlGRyj_cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvSlGRyj_cw[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;ypyiAT1RelU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypyiAT1RelU[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;EMuWmU1iNJo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMuWmU1iNJo[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;hgI8bta-7aw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;ekytTpFy96o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekytTpFy96o[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2013)

Robin Trower - Little Bit of Sympathy

[video=youtube;JWNskvTkhJA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWNskvTkhJA[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Just stumbles across this one for the very first time, a comical precursor to the original MTV/VH1:

[video=youtube;13BK0OT4Py0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13BK0OT4Py0[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;xGE4dnrPPZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGE4dnrPPZQ[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 22, 2013)

classic![video=youtube;TpH_e0of400]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpH_e0of400[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JfTnf4AiN4Y]http://youtu.be/JfTnf4AiN4Y[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 24, 2013)

Light up some indica and go back in time....
Damn I miss thin Anne.

[video=youtube;uMzbsDAV_Q4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMzbsDAV_Q4[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 24, 2013)

Cal Jam 1 and 2 were both a crazy party.
Wonder how much coke was consumed in cal jam 2? lol

[video=youtube;XByaqHhBFqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XByaqHhBFqE[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 24, 2013)

Cocaine? What cocain?

[video=youtube;h-ZphPSSXR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-ZphPSSXR8&amp;list=PLF2102B27FB78925A[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;kMHWSAL2IoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMHWSAL2IoA[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;qkYCAnDmb2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkYCAnDmb2g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 25, 2013)

Time for a drum solo....

[video=youtube;T15HGJ7m4_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T15HGJ7m4_Q[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;-3LvCRZNaRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3LvCRZNaRE[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;XcBnaA3LpZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcBnaA3LpZ4[/video]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 25, 2013)

I need a lil tech support, why are all of these vid's starting on they're own? Did I screw a setting up and if that is it someone help a cracker out ))


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;eJXISiZfg7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJXISiZfg7g[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;FiN43Vav2LU]http://youtu.be/FiN43Vav2LU[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;KCcXqFCMSbo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCcXqFCMSbo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;dyLhMgB_hcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyLhMgB_hcE[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Never hear this on the radio:

[video=youtube;ESFH1gNsARw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESFH1gNsARw&amp;list=RD22UoVCO6vOTD4[/video]


----------



## bulastoner (Aug 29, 2013)

Good to see other rock and rollers here. I always loved this obscure album by Journey. Before they got that other singer. Good stoner music to me.

[video=youtube_share;6UGqvB9Tr3g]http://youtu.be/6UGqvB9Tr3g[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;HVKtL9VU8rQ]http://youtu.be/HVKtL9VU8rQ[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;uddTFg32H5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uddTFg32H5o[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ki5aS5LSrQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki5aS5LSrQM[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;VY7gWaDE0Co]http://youtu.be/VY7gWaDE0Co[/video] when my love gets a lil bit too heavy!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ln8-Y-fIbqM]http://youtu.be/ln8-Y-fIbqM[/video] goosebumps for Godzilla!


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ieg6iME8muU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ieg6iME8muU[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;j_MObdebKtY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_MObdebKtY[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;gW0hxbrmFhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW0hxbrmFhM[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hLXG6NuyWb0]http://youtu.be/hLXG6NuyWb0[/video] mr. Hendrix who knows!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XCw2y84jg00]http://youtu.be/XCw2y84jg00[/video] THE CENTRAL SCRUTINIZER!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 7, 2013)

1979

[video=youtube;us7hfASz0g4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=us7hfASz0g4[/video]


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;OorZcOzNcgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=OorZcOzNcgE[/video]


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;LeUosbClag8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeUosbClag8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 8, 2013)

Ahhh, the seventies....no internet, no cell phones, much less smart phones, no home computers, no music CD's, movies and tv shows were not available for purchase, no youtube, and only one HBO channel, but cable tv was not very accessible. The good old days lol.

[video=youtube;kRTMWzVoT_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRTMWzVoT_U[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;YGQp7Snfk24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGQp7Snfk24[/video]
Don't know if this was posted already, I didn't went through it all


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;dHISn_DCmc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHISn_DCmc0[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;kVwEwdIIZD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVwEwdIIZD0[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;ozf6UbTqQRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozf6UbTqQRA[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;7kKqg05gXEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kKqg05gXEI[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;ptoN-5QE0Lw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptoN-5QE0Lw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;BGWVHyKRV2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGWVHyKRV2I[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;ef65cLi1gpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef65cLi1gpY[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 22, 2013)

The lyrics are based on a Victorian fairy story written by Gabriel, about two children in a country house. The girl, Cynthia, kills the boy, Henry, by removing his head with a croquet mallet. She later discovers Henry's musical box. When she opens it, Henry returns as a spirit, and starts aging very quickly. 
This causes him to experience a lifetime's sexual desires in a few moments, and he tries to persuade Cynthia to have sexual intercourse with him. 
However, his nurse arrives and throws the musical box at him, destroying them both. 

The album cover shows Cynthia holding a croquet mallet, with a few heads lying on the ground.

[video=youtube;AFBY4dvoISc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFBY4dvoISc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 22, 2013)

Awesome drum solo intro?...Here ya go.....


Kansas

[video=youtube;EzDee3_NrDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzDee3_NrDk[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;CPWdCvwqQI0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPWdCvwqQI0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 28, 2013)

Saturday Night Live, October 1978....

[video=youtube;dI0SIg4njx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dI0SIg4njx0[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;bIv4PQ3XX1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIv4PQ3XX1Y[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;3JoQYzn2J54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JoQYzn2J54[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;SzEEa3TwSU0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzEEa3TwSU0[/video]


----------



## LegalHigh (Oct 6, 2013)

The 70's Rock!

[video=youtube;np0solnL1XY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np0solnL1XY [/video]


----------



## srh88 (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;lIRZh_ZqdbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIRZh_ZqdbI[/video]
aint foolin around because i done had my fun.. gimme back my bullets..


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;QQKVqVpoMxw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQKVqVpoMxw[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;FnH_zwVmiuE]http://youtu.be/FnH_zwVmiuE[/video] ahhh yeah!


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 12, 2013)

Add your own tune..
[video=youtube;uNWLC16gyOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNWLC16gyOk[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Convinced my plants like Uriah Heep...so here's more. Wish they would come to the US, they still tour in Europe only:

[video=youtube;12MM898TwC4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12MM898TwC4[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;KqvAka8xrPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqvAka8xrPY[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 15, 2013)

How did I ever miss this one?

[video=youtube;NlIT4Z7gfaE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlIT4Z7gfaE[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;_8VHHcd0M_o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8VHHcd0M_o[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Oct 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZrOnHOpgNng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrOnHOpgNng[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;S5aMMRes2u4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5aMMRes2u4[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;Jcdor9TGkKQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jcdor9TGkKQ[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;R5XJDxe7TVY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5XJDxe7TVY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 6, 2013)

Best ending for a live version of this song....

[video=youtube;QNWJOGzji8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNWJOGzji8E[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;bmM7_z1cFA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmM7_z1cFA8[/video]


----------



## RedRick (Nov 7, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBOk_s41uic - Mahavishnu Orchestra - Birds of fire (Full Album)[h=1][/h]


----------

